# Men and Fear



## debodun (Apr 19, 2018)

In general, why do most men seem to have no sense of fear and engage in risky activities? Some women may have this behavior, but it amazes me how fearless most men are.


----------



## Lon (Apr 19, 2018)

Many men, and I am one of them do have fear of certain activities but pursue them any way and relish over coming the fear and consider it a personal victory.  I feared deep Scuba Diving (100 feet) but having done it several times I still get an adrenaline rush thinking about it.

I had the same experience Bungy Jumping Head First.


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2018)

I think women have a stronger "preservation of the species" instinct, which leads to not taking chances.  They have too many present and future obligations to family, husband, children to risk putting themselves out of commission.  

I seem to have somehow missed out on that instinct as I did some pretty stupid things in my day.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 19, 2018)

I think it is built into the male genes.  Goes back to ancient times.  They were the warriors, the hunters, the protectors.  Only the best of those survived to have their genes passed down


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 19, 2018)

jujube said:


> I think women have a stronger "preservation of the species" instinct, which leads to not taking chances.  They have too many present and future obligations to family, husband, children to risk putting themselves out of commission.
> 
> I seem to have somehow missed out on that instinct as I did some pretty stupid things in my day.



Its inborn in the species.

Watch two bucks butting their heads together while the doe is calmingly watching chewing grass.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

helenbacque said:


> I think it is built into the male genes.  Goes back to ancient times.  They were the warriors, the hunters, the protectors.  Only the best of those survived to have their genes passed down



Absolutely but I have to admit I can be really bold and fearless when need be.


----------



## IKE (Apr 19, 2018)

In life threatening situations fear is a normal reaction.......learning to push through the fear and not panic is the key to surviving.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> In life threatening situations fear is a normal reaction.......learning to push through the fear and not panic is the key to surviving.



yessir


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

With women though, don't mess with their young. Holy hell will be unleashed without one whiff of fear.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> With women though, don't mess with their young. Holy hell will be unleashed without one whiff of fear.


That’s RIGHT! Don’t mess with MAMA BEAR :yes:


----------



## Nate (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't take risk like i did when i was younger but if it is a challenge that makes it worth wild.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 19, 2018)

Testosterone.  Women have it too, but much less, so they're less likely to take chances.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2018)

I guess  if we DON'T  get into it,  we'll wish we had  later on.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 19, 2018)

You cannot compare the two sexes in this topic. Women give life, men take it.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Absolutely but I have to admit I can be really bold and fearless when need be.



I never said women can't or don't have it.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 19, 2018)

I was scared shipless many many times, sky diving, bungee jumping rock climbing.  I will admit that keeping up with and shaming my buddies led to more than one of the stupid things I did.
I just loved staring that fear in the eye and screaming, "*COME ON MOTHER FU**ER"*


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

I wish I could recall all the details, but some months ago I watched a "Nova" program on PBS and it was about the "fight or flight" response. Anyway, the program said that a certain percentage of men have no fear at all. Those men face extreme danger as calmly as you or I might drive to 7/11. They did not have any increase in B.P or heart rate. No sweating. (huh, I just had a thought. I wonder if that is where the term "no sweat" comes from ?)

They say that Chuck Yeager was one of those kind of men.

I don't count myself among those men. I have been plenty scared a number of times. Oddly, the one time I should have been scared witless was during a horrendous auto accident, but somehow my only thought was of my wife and baby's survival. It was not until 3 or 4 hours later when I began to shake uncontrollably. Strange how that kind of thing happens.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> With women though, don't mess with their young. Holy hell will be unleashed without one whiff of fear.


Very true!!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> With women though, don't mess with their young. Holy hell will be unleashed without one whiff of fear.




I don't mean to argue or go off topic but I must disagree. My own mother never did one damn thing as my step-father beat holy hell out of me, even going so far as breaking  bones. And that was before I was even in kindergarten. Mother bear protecting her own ? Not I'm my experience.


----------



## 911 (Apr 20, 2018)

Are you kidding? Every time I walked up to a vehicle on a traffic stop, (speeding, failure to stop at a traffic signal or stop sign, reckless driving, etc.) I worried what or who was behind the window of the vehicle. Any time that I made a stop and before walking up to the vehicle, I would run the plate and the owner, just to see if any derogatory information would come back. However, that alone never told the whole picture. At night, when I approached a vehicle, I would unsnap my holster and prepare for the worse because I just didn't know who was sitting in that seat or in any seat for that matter. We used to say, "There is no such thing as a routine traffic stop." Also, being called to a domestic dispute can be just as dangerous and sometimes even more so. We used to say, most people will run away when they hear gunshots, we ran toward the gunshots. 

If anyone ever tells you that they have never been afraid, they are either lying or dumb.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 20, 2018)

There is one fear I have.  Fear of living in poverty.  Strikes terror in my heart.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I wish I could recall all the details, but some months ago I watched a "Nova" program on PBS and it was about the "fight or flight" response. Anyway, the program said that a certain percentage of men have no fear at all. Those men face extreme danger as calmly as you or I might drive to 7/11. They did not have any increase in B.P or heart rate.



I’ve had acquaintances like that
Some even seem prone to smile when things go south

Rather unnerving to be around


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2018)

For some folks (mostly men, a few women), the thrill of danger overrides any feeling of obligation to their loved ones.  I remember seeing a documentary about an ill-fated Everest expedition. One of the participants was being interviewed; he had suffered serious injuries, his nose had turned black from frostbite, lost part of fingers, etc. and had had a very good chance of losing his life.  He said he couldn't wait to try to summit again.  His wife was there and quietly stated that if he did try it again, she and the children would not be there to welcome him back.  That was a classic example of putting the need for "thrill" before your obligations.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I’ve had acquaintances like that
> Some even seem prone to smile when things go south
> 
> Rather unnerving to be around


I wonder what type of personal relationships such people have?


----------



## Trade (Apr 20, 2018)

debodun said:


> In general, why do most men seem to have no sense of fear and engage in risky activities? Some women may have this behavior, but it amazes me how fearless most men are.



We're scared. We just fake like we're not to impress the chicks.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2018)

Trade said:


> We're scared. We just fake like we're not to impress the chicks.
> 
> View attachment 51198



Right now I am reading  "Wyatt Earp Frontier Marshall" by Stuart N. Lake. What jumps out of the book is Earp's courage as a boy simply never went away and so early in his life he was a fearless leader of men. What an incredible life he lead.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2018)

What about the astronauts that will take the trip to Mars? Is there _anything_ scarier than that?!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

If men did not do things that were scary, mankind would never have advanced. Imagine Mrs Christopher Columbus telling him he could not go exploring. Or Mrs Neil Armstrong telling him he could not go to the moon. 

Men always have done dangerous things, and always will. Therein lies the difference between most men and most women.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I wonder what type of personal relationships such people have?




Part of your answer lies in the book "Yeager".  Mrs Yeager always stood firmly behind her husband.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> If men did not do things that were scary, mankind would never have advanced. Imagine Mrs Christopher Columbus telling him he could not go exploring. Or Mrs Neil Armstrong telling him he could not go to the moon.
> 
> Men always have done dangerous things, and always will. Therein lies the difference between most men and most women.



Oh give me a friggin break! Women can be ‘JUST AS ‘ or even MORE brave and fearless as men . 
You’re species isn’t ALL that more courageous? Sorry to burst your illusion but there isn’t a huge difference as far as I can see. 
There are some incredibly BRAVE women too. 
Just sayin’


----------



## Lon (Apr 20, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> You cannot compare the two sexes in this topic. Women give life, men take it.



That's a pretty sexist comment and not true.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

QUOTE=Keesha;808180]Oh give me a friggin break! Women can be ‘JUST AS ‘ or even MORE brave and fearless as men . 
You’re species isn’t ALL that more courageous? Sorry to burst your illusion but there isn’t a huge difference as far as I can see. 
There are some incredibly BRAVE women too. 
Just sayin’[/QUOTE]


That's probably why my ex wife ran screaming, into the living room, stark naked, covered with soap, because she saw a tiny spider in the shower. 
Yeah, right. Go and tell me all about how brave women are. That's laughable.    :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> QUOTE=Keesha;808180]Oh give me a friggin break! Women can be ‘JUST AS ‘ or even MORE brave and fearless as men .
> You’re species isn’t ALL that more courageous? Sorry to burst your illusion but there isn’t a huge difference as far as I can see.
> There are some incredibly BRAVE women too.
> Just sayin’




That's probably why my ex wife ran screaming, into the living room, stark naked, covered with soap, because she saw a tiny spider in the shower. 
Yeah, right. Go and tell me all about how brave women are. That's laughable.    :hatlaugh1:[/QUOTE]

You just had a whimpy wife. That’s all. 
Sorry but that’s not an excuse to put us ALL in the same  category. 
Pfft! A spider. :shrug:
I’m TOUGH!:grin:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Maybe she just had soap in her eyes.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh give me a friggin break! Women can be ‘JUST AS ‘ or even MORE brave and fearless as men .
> You’re species isn’t ALL that more courageous? Sorry to burst your illusion but there isn’t a huge difference as far as I can see.
> There are some incredibly BRAVE women too.
> Just sayin’


Yes there are some very brave women also.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> That's probably why my ex wife ran screaming, into the living room, stark naked, covered with soap, because she saw a tiny spider in the shower.
> Yeah, right. Go and tell me all about how brave women are. That's laughable.    :hatlaugh1:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You just had a whimpy wife. That’s all. 
Sorry but that’s not an excuse to put us ALL in the same  category. 
Pfft! A spider. :shrug:
I’m TOUGH!:grin:[/QUOTE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My wife was feminine and sexy, and I would have had it no other way.  Speaking strictly for myself, I'm not, and never have been, the least bit interested in a manly female. No thank you !!!!    :cheers1:


----------



## Catlady (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh give me a friggin break! Women can be ‘JUST AS ‘ or even MORE brave and fearless as men .
> You’re species isn’t ALL that more courageous? Sorry to burst your illusion but there isn’t a huge difference as far as I can see.
> There are some incredibly BRAVE women too.
> Just sayin’



Like the Naval pilot that landed safely the Southwest Airlines plane with the exploded engine.  They say she was calm, too, during and after the tragedy.  What a hero!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> You just had a whimpy wife. That’s all.
> ...


delete.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

PVC said:


> Like the Naval pilot that landed safely the Southwest Airlines plane with the exploded engine.  They say she was calm, too, during and after the tragedy.  What a hero!


Precisely. Courage is a character trait, not reserved for one gender or the other.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

This is getting too silly for me. Rough tough women ? Maybe in their dreams. Likely been watching too much "Buffy: The vampire slayer"
Thanks for the laugh.  I wouldn't touch such "women" with a 10 foot pole.  Adios, macho.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> You just had a whimpy wife. That’s all.
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My wife was feminine and sexy, and I would have had it no other way.  Speaking strictly for myself, I'm not, and never have been, the least bit interested in a manly female. No thank you !!!!    :cheers1:[/QUOTE]


Oh now the characteristic called bravery is a ‘manly’ trait? Seriously?
BRAVE WOMEN are VERY SEXY!!!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Precisely. Courage is a character trait, not reserved for one gender or the other.



Exactly. 


Traveler said:


> This is getting too silly for me. Rough tough women ? Maybe in their dreams. Likely been watching too much "Buffy: The vampire slayer"
> Thanks for the laugh.  I wouldn't touch such "women" with a 10 foot pole.  Adios, macho.



Oh I get it. You’re intimidated by brave women. Well that’s understandable. There’s a lot of men, like you, who feel ‘intimidated’ by strong , brave , sexy women. 

Courage has nothing to do with muscles & physical fitness. 
It’s an inner trait. 

In other words a brave courageous woman does not equate to being ‘butch.’


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Oh I get it. You’re intimidated by brave women. Well that’s understandable. There’s a lot of men, like you, who feel ‘intimidated’ by strong , brave , sexy women.
> ...


I have known many women who were very feminine, and also very brave. The idea that a courageous woman is somehow less than feminine, and her sensual appeal is reduced  if she isn’t helpless under stress, well, I find that bizarre and sexist.  I can just imagine the look on Philly’s face if I started squealing because I saw an insect or a mouse etc. He would laugh himself sick, and tease me for weeks on end.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Oh I get it. You’re intimidated by brave women. Well that’s understandable. There’s a lot of men, like you, who feel ‘intimidated’ by strong , brave , sexy women.
> ...




A "strong, brave *and *sexy woman" is an oxymoron. No such animal. Never has been!  Never will be !  I hope you are having a good laugh. I sure am.    I lift my glass in a toast to *feminine *women.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> A "strong, brave *and *sexy woman" is an oxymoron. No such animal. Never has been!  Never will be !  I hope you are having a good laugh. I sure am.    I lift my glass in a toast to *feminine *women.


If a strong, brave AND sexy woman is an ’oxy’  moron 
Then so be it. It’s better than being a PLAIN MORON!

And YES I AM having a LAUGH @ something so silly coming from a male chauvinist


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh give me a friggin break! Women can be ‘JUST AS ‘ or even MORE brave and fearless as men .
> You’re species isn’t ALL that more courageous? Sorry to burst your illusion but there isn’t a huge difference as far as I can see.
> There are some incredibly BRAVE women too.
> Just sayin’



How can women prove anything if they are *denied the opportunity *like serving in combat or flying fighter jets in combat or driving Indy cars? Things are changing (finally) and I can't recall a single story of a person declining a challenge because they were females.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> How can women prove anything if they are *denied the opportunity *like serving in combat or flying fighter jets in combat or driving Indy cars? Things are changing (finally) and I can't recall a single story of a person declining a challenge because they were females.


Canadian women fly in combat, they sure don’t have hysterics and look for a male protector. You are right, times are changing. The new commissioner of the Canadian RCMP is a woman, a first.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I have known many women who were very feminine, and also very brave. The idea that a courageous woman is somehow less than feminine, and her sensual appeal is reduced  if she isn’t helpless under stress, well, I find that bizarre and sexist.  I can just imagine the look on Philly’s face if I started squealing because I saw an insect or a mouse etc. He would laugh himself sick, and tease me for weeks on end.




Many men can’t handle women who are brave & courageous because it makes them feel inferior.
Men viewing women as ‘weak’ just makes them feel stronger.

Thats why we are often told , as women , that even if we CAN open up a jar of jam that we are BEST off pretending we can’t in order to make our man feel strong and superior. It protects his  FRAGILE MALE EGO!:rofl:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Canadian women fly in combat, they sure don’t have hysterics and look for a male protector. You are right, times are changing. The new commissioner of the Canadian RCMP is a woman, a first.



:thankyou:


----------



## IKE (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> A "strong, brave *and *sexy woman" is an oxymoron. No such animal. Never has been!  Never will be !  I hope you are having a good laugh. I sure am.    I lift my glass in a toast to *feminine *women.




It pains me to disagree Traveler but strong, brave and sexy women do exist.......


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And YES I AM having a LAUGH @ something so silly coming from a male chauvinist




Chauvinist and proud of it. 
Oh, and don't delude yourself.  Intimidation does not enter the picture. I wouldn't touch a female land-whale either.  But that does not imply intimidation. It's a matter of physical attractiveness. A butch female and a female land-whale are equally unattractive. 

When you said some women are BRAVER than men, that, that right there is why so many men have are dead set against feminism and I might add so many feminine women as well.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Land- whale is a pejorative remark.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> It pains me to disagree Traveler but strong, brave and sexy women do exist.......
> 
> View attachment 51225View attachment 51226



YES indeed! Thank you IKE!








Strong & Sexy!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

HI IKE,

Those are HOLLYWOOD images. Not remotely reality.  Here is a photo of reality as it appears in daily life.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 20, 2018)

*Feminine* women are the ones that were dead set against women getting the right to vote in the early 1900's, even more so than men.    On the other hand, any human that can bleed for a week once a month and go through the pain and danger of childbirth repeatedly has a right to be a superhuman.  Men are sprinters, women do marathons.

Traveler, if your ex was so feminine and sexy, how did you manage to lose her?


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

*Now, here is a REAL woman. Way, way out of my league, of course. But still a REAL woman.
Recognize her ? Susan Lucci.

*


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> HI IKE,
> 
> Those are HOLLYWOOD images. Not remotely reality.  Here is a photo of reality as it appears in daily life.
> View attachment 51231


 Clearly many people’s  experiences in this matter do not mirror your own. You denigrate the brave women who serve in combat in the Canadian Forces, female medical personnel working in war torn areas of the Middle East etc. One of the best snipers in Canada, a country known for such, is a petite, pretty redhead from Victoria. She is in the Reserves.


----------



## IKE (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> HI IKE,
> 
> Those are HOLLYWOOD images. Not remotely reality.




This young lady is very much real and is one of the top female fighters in the UFC.....I happen find her strong, tough and very sexy.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

IKE, 
I don't know what UFC is. But if it has anything to do with the lower photo, I don't think I want to know. It looks to me that "she" is a tad confused about "her" gender. Yuck !


----------



## IKE (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> IKE,
> I don't know what UFC is. But if it has anything to do with the lower photo, I don't think I want to know. It looks to me that "she" is a tad confused about "her" gender. Yuck !


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Real men aren’t afraid of strong, confident , sexy women. 
Men who lack confidence in themselves are. 

And what the heck do ‘whales’ have to do with this conversation?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Real men aren’t afraid of strong, confident , sexy women.
> Men who lack confidence in themselves are.
> 
> And what the heck do ‘whales’ have to do with this conversation?


Land-whale is a pejorative referencing obese women.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> HI IKE,
> 
> Those are HOLLYWOOD images. Not remotely reality.  Here is a photo of reality as it appears in daily life.
> View attachment 51231


Did you try and find the most masculine woman you could find to represent what you call a feminist? You are like the definition of STEREOTYPING! I’m a feminist and I don’t look anything like this or act anything like this. :shrug:
I am strong, sexy and proud of it. 



Shalimar said:


> Clearly many people’s  experiences in this matter do not mirror your own. You denigrate the brave women who serve in combat in the Canadian Forces, female medical personnel working in war torn areas of the Middle East etc. One of the best snipers in Canada, a country known for such, is a petite, pretty redhead from Victoria. She is in the Reserves.



Exactly.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> IKE,
> I don't know what UFC is. But if it has anything to do with the lower photo, I don't think I want to know. It looks to me that "she" is a tad confused about "her" gender. Yuck !


The lower pic and the one above it are the same woman. Ms Rousey was an MMA champion before she joined the UFC. I am a petite, long  haired, Uber feminine woman, who just happens to practice T’ai Chi. I have been called many things in my life, butch is not one of them. Loll.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Land-whale is a pejorative referencing obese women.


What do obese women have to do with this conversation either? Seriously? That’s just crazy! There’s no connection whatsoever.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> What do obese women have to do with this conversation either? Seriously? That’s just crazy! There’s no connection whatsoever.


It was an example of another type of woman the poster found unattractive.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> The lower pic and the one above it are the same woman. Ms Rousey was an MMA champion before she joined the UFC. I am a petite, long  haired, Uber feminine woman, who just happens to practice T’ai Chi. I have been called many things in my life, butch is not one of them. Loll.


I’m 5 7” ( a bit less now ) and 120 pounds and buff.  Hair is thick , curly and 3 feet long. 
I’m FAR from BUTCH!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> It was an example of another type of woman the poster found unattractive.


Oh and that fit into this conversation because ..... :shrug:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I’m 5 7” ( a bit less now ) and 120 pounds and buff.  Hair is thick , curly and 3 feet long.
> I’m FAR from BUTCH!


Cool, mine is more than halfway down my derrière, uncertain of its exact length.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I’m 5 7” ( a bit less now ) and 120 pounds and buff.  Hair is thick , curly and 3 feet long.
> I’m FAR from BUTCH!




I never said YOU were. But you must admit there are one heck of a lot of butch females in our society like Ellen Degenerate.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Cool, mine is more than halfway down my derrière, uncertain of its exact length.



So we are both strong , smart & ultra ‘hot’ :yes: 

:rofl:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I never said YOU were. But you must admit there are one heck of a lot of butch females in our society like Ellen Degenerate.



I think Ellen DeGeneres is hot. 
Shes smart, attractive , rich & killer funny. 
Whats NOT to like?


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Land-whale is a pejorative referencing obese women.




FYI a land-whale can be male or female. Incidentally, they are not merely obese. They are *morbidly *obese


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Cool, mine is more than halfway down my derrière, uncertain of its exact length.



Since I’m on the taller side and my hair is wavy/curly, my hair is @ butt crack length. Can I say that here?
I guess I just did. I LOVE long hair. We should talk hair some day.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Since I’m on the taller side and my hair is wavy/curly, my hair is @ butt crack length. Can I say that here?
> I guess I just did. I LOVE long hair. We should talk hair some day.


Yep.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

Some guys, strange as it may seem, like ultra-masculine females. Don't count me among their number. Personally I wouldn't allow that THING anywhere near me.

The fact that something like that exists, just shows how far down society has become.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Today women are more versatile but just because we can do things men can ( within reason ) doesn’t make us less feminine.,
For instance I can wear high heels and go shopping, come home and help take down a tree ; saw it and chop it up for the wood stove. I can change a tire, do woodworking of all kinds. Even built a greenhouse all myself last summer. 
Does that make me butch ? 

I just dont buy into the conditioned male role / female role stereotypes. I think learning how to do a variety of different  types of things builds character and shouldn’t be discouraged or criticized. 
I don’t discourage men from knitting or sewing .


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I just dont buy into the conditioned male role / female role stereotypes. I think learning how to do a variety of different  types of things builds character and shouldn’t be discouraged or criticized.
> I don’t discourage men from knitting or sewing .



Of course you do not discourage men from knitting and sewing. It fits right in with the feminist goal of making men as weak as possible.  No surprise there.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Of course you do not discourage men from knitting and sewing. It fits right in with the feminist goal of making men as weak as possible.  No surprise there.



A close friend of mine knits
welds
forges
logs
runs heavy equipment 
He's around 6'6" and can squash most other males like a bug

it's good he's not old enough to be here

this thread is waaaay beyond it's proper reaches


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Rosey Grier did needlepoint.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Of course you do not discourage men from knitting and sewing. It fits right in with the feminist goal of making men as weak as possible.  No surprise there.



Oh how easily you feel threatened. It’s actually somewhat amusing. :yes:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Some guys, strange as it may seem, like ultra-masculine females. Don't count me among their number. Personally I wouldn't allow that THING anywhere near me.
> 
> The fact that something like that exists, just shows how far down society has become.



Oh now you are calling women THINGS if they have a certain body type that doesn’t appeal to you?
Isn’t that a ‘tad’ shallow?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh how easily you feel threatened. It’s actually somewhat amusing. :yes:


My Philly can sew, imagine anyone telling a Martial Arts Master he isn’t properly masculine!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> My Philly can sew, imagine anyone telling a Martial Arts Master he isn’t properly masculine!



I better tread lightly here. I would never consider your philly unmasculine.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I better tread lightly here. I would never consider your philly unmasculine.


No worries, I wasn’t suggesting you would. The thought of  his level of masculinity being predicated on sewing ability sends me into giggles.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> No worries, I wasn’t suggesting you would. The thought of  his level of masculinity being predicated on sewing ability sends me into giggles.



This whole topic sends me into a fit of giggles


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh how easily you feel threatened. It’s actually somewhat amusing.




Typical feminist retort.  Actually, I don't care one bit what you think about me. I know who and what I am. I don't need your, or anyone else's, approval. 

*I take note of all the personal attacks. *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2018)

Apologies to Debodun, thread closed.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/8331-NOTICE-All-Members-Please-Read


----------

